# What dog would be best for me



## Mondays child (May 28, 2017)

Hi, I'm a new member.
I've had dogs all my life apart from my previous flat where it was not allowed.
I moved to a very small bungalow a year or so ago and have been thinking of getting a dog again. I live alone and would love the company again. Life's much richer when you have a dog.

I've a small garden and about 100 yards down the road there is a park that has special areas you can let a dog run.
 I also have a car so I can take the dog out to the local canal where you have miles of towpaths to walk plus other places that dogs like. Country parks and woods.
The new dog would also holiday with me.

Problem 1 The bungalow is small. Lounge, kitchen, 1 bedroom, Hall and bathroom.

Problem 2 I have COPD which on some days means that I can have problems if I have to walk very far, like miles I mean. However I do need to get out everyday to exercise myself. Its essential for me. 

I've always had rescued dogs and my last was a greyhound ex racer who's owner was going to have him PTS as his racing career was over.


My dog Slick. RIP

Greyhounds are lazy, so they don't require as much exercise but he was a big dog and I don't know if the bungalow is too small for a big dog.
Would I be better off with a small dog.

Thinking about it my bungalow is not that much smaller than the cottage I lived in with my girlfriend and Slicky seemed happy there.

Any advice would be appreciated.

Hope I've posted this in the right place.


----------



## hauntedtexan (May 28, 2017)

I am a lover of the Savannah Cat. If it is legal where you live, check out hybrid animal laws, it is basically a dog that poops in a box. They love water, love to play fetch, will walk willingly on a leash, and love to go for rides. If you sign up with the Savannah Cat Rescue group, the cost is minimal, compared to $5000+ each from a breeder. They are loyal, long lived, and very loyal and protective. I had 2 sisters until I had to move to care for my mom, and I miss them. Well worth consideration. (and the barking won't mess with the neighbors)


----------



## Granny B. (May 28, 2017)

I would suggest finding a local rescue group and see what they have available. Take your time to find that perfect buddy.  A breed that comes to mind is a Pug, or a mix, an adult dog, lower energy, minimal grooming.  Here are a couple of rescue links that appear to be near you:
http://www.leicesteranimalrescue.co.uk/dogs
http://www.eastmidlandsdogrescue.org/
https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/

Good Luck in your search.


----------



## Butterfly (May 28, 2017)

I can't imagine living without a dog!  

Many of the larger breeds don't need a lot of room in the home.  I love large breeds and they are what I've always had, successfully.

Now that I am older and don't run anymore (arthritis), I always adopt an adult dog, or even a senior dog, whose need for exercise isn't too great.  Many dog breeds don't need a huge amount of exercise to live healthy and happy lives, and are quite happy to just hang around with you in the house, with some walks.  I also have installed doggie doors, so the dog can go out in the yard to do his business without my always having to be on alert for signs he/she has to go out.  Dogs are very happy with this arrangement, and so am I;  if my present dog needs to go out in the middle of the night, she just does so on her own, without the need to come and jump on me to take her out.  

Bonnie is a 70+ pound pitbull/American Staffordshire terrier mix; I adopted her at about age 6 from a humane society and she is happy as a clam.  She is a bit of a couch potato and has a medium/low energy level.  She is happy to go out on a walk, but doesn't require vigorous hikes or running or anything like that.  A leisurely stroll around the neighborhood is perfect for her, and on days when I haven't been able to do that (like when I'm not feeling well, or it's pouring down rain or snow, or bitterly cold) she is OK with that, too.  If she feels like it, she can go out and run around the yard or snooze in the sun.

Look at older dogs at a humane society and check out which breeds of dogs do not require intense exercise every day (you can do this online) and talk to folks at the humane society or rescue to find a dog that is right for you.  Adopting an older dog is a great thing to to -- you can find a good match for yourself and save a life in the process, as older dogs are often overlooked by adopters.  My Bonnie was ill-treated at her previous home, and she is SO grateful to have a loving home -- she is such a wonderful, affectionate creature and looks at me as though I am the most wonderful person in the world.  Right now, she is lying upside down on the floor under the swamp cooler duct, cooling her "underneaths" and sighing with contentment!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 28, 2017)

Oh my! I had the same dog! Her name was Dixie,and yes,she was a retired racer as well. How about a Whippet? A little bit smaller than a Greyhound. My sister has three-down from her original 7 when she was showing them. My grandniece still shows one of my sister`s Whippets. They are total couch potatoes too.


----------



## Lon (May 28, 2017)

Give a Poodle a go.


----------



## Don M. (May 28, 2017)

Like Lon, I would vote for a toy, or miniature poodle as being the best dog to have as a "house pet".  They make great companions, and don't shed fur, or make much of a mess...once they are "potty" trained.  We had one for years, and he was just like having another well behaved "child".


----------



## jujube (May 28, 2017)

Granny B. said:


> I would suggest finding a local rescue group and see what they have available. Take your time to find that perfect buddy.  A breed that comes to mind is a Pug, or a mix, an adult dog, lower energy, minimal grooming.  Here are a couple of rescue links that appear to be near you:
> http://www.leicesteranimalrescue.co.uk/dogs
> http://www.eastmidlandsdogrescue.org/
> https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/
> ...



I'll second the Pug.  They were bred for companionship and they do it very, very well.  Originally, they were "sleeve dogs" that high ranking Chinese ladies carried in their sleeves (of course, they must have been a lot smaller than today's conformation) and also had the job of being "foot dogs" who sat on the ladies' bound feet and kept the feet warm (bound feet tended to have poor circulation).


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 28, 2017)

Sorry to lost your dog Slick, handsome fella.  I see a lot of Greyhounds at the park that were adopted after their racing career was over, such a shame for these poor dogs, glad you took one in.  They are really calm and easy going for such a large dogs, very mellow.

Now that I'm older, I don't care for any large dogs that I can no longer pick up easily if needed, or when they get old and arthritic and need a boost into the truck, not so heavy.  My last dog was a Standard Schnauzer and 70 pounds.  My dog now is a 35 pounder, he loves to run and enjoys exercise on walks and in the park, but can also be a couch potato on cold winter days when we keep him inside a lot.  He's a poodle mixed with labrador retriever and Irish water spaniel I understand.

Unless you plan on using a groomer, I wouldn't recommend a poodle, even my dog has 'hair' instead of fur that just keeps on growing and growing, it mats very easily if not brushed very often too.  We have a grooming table and trim him ourselves, but we have to do it very often.  But the good thing is he doesn't shed.

There are lots of nice dogs that aren't too small and pretty mellow like Cavalier King Charles, Welsh Corgi, etc.  Any mix of breeds can be very affectionate and not hyper, so the shelter adoption is a good idea.  That way you can see beforehand if the dog is calm and friendly to you and other dogs.  Also if it responds to your commands, like come and sit.  So many options, I hope you find a special friend to share your days and nights with.


----------



## Wintermint (May 29, 2017)

Well I am biased as I have two of them, but I would recommend a border terrier. A couple of reasons:

A small dog sounds ideal for you given your situation. They are very intelligent and also long lived for dogs (15 is not unusual). They have what I can only describe as 'spirit'. Here's my Alfie!


----------



## Shalimar (May 29, 2017)

So cute!


----------



## Pam (May 29, 2017)

Mondays child... I would go with another rescue Greyhound. I too had one a few years back and I live in a two up, two down with no garden, just a small back yard. Similar to you,  I have a park fairly nearby. 

Lack of space in the house didn't bother the greyhound, as long as he could stretch out on the settee he was happy.


----------



## nvtribefan (May 29, 2017)

Another vote for an adult or senior rescue dog.  A small house doesn't necessitate a small dog. Short haired dogs require less maintenance.  Slick was a handsome fellow!


----------



## Mondays child (May 29, 2017)

Just a quick thank you for all your replies. Amazing. 
I not sure about the Savannah Cat it looks as if it would would view me more as prey rather than its dad.

Thank you for the links to adoption sites. There is another dog site I've seen called Adopt an Oldie, in fact I've thought about putting my details on there hoping a nice woman would adopt me &#55357;&#56841;

I have thought about a pugs and miniature poodles and Wintermints terrier is lovely,  my daughter has two.
My son who has now become my dad telling me what I should do, said I'm not to get a puppy if I have to get a dog and advised me to get a cat instead, so I will be looking for an older dog anyway and there is someone who would complain bitterly if I got a cat......

Trance the budgie who was pushed onto me by someone I worked with. He's ok but he is use less at going to the park for a walk.


Greyhounds still seem to have a pull on me.

Thank you again for all your replies. &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## tnthomas (May 29, 2017)

Poodles are a good choice, smart, loyal, hypo-allergenic, healthy.

We just got Angel several months ago, after our beloved Misty passed:


----------



## Wayne (May 29, 2017)

Admire all of you as lifesavers with rescue dogs
same here


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2017)

I recommend a Shih Tzu; they are the nicest dogs you ever want to meet!  Here is mine:


----------



## Mondays child (May 30, 2017)

Thats a nice photo Ruthanne.


----------



## Trade (May 30, 2017)

If you are going to live anywhere near me, get one that doesn't bark.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mondays child (May 30, 2017)

Hi Trade. 
But I need to train the dog to bark when someone comes to the door so it deters burglars.
I've always had dogs and never been broken into.

A couple of weeks ago I came home at 3 in the morning to find that someone had stolen my garden bench that was right under the lounge window. I'm going to miss that bench as I liked to sit there early morning and drink my coffee while the world started up.

Now if I'd had a dog it would have alerted me to them and I could have gone out and stiffly  remonstrated with the culprits, preferably with my samurai sword. &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Trade (May 30, 2017)

Mondays child said:


> Hi Trade.
> But I need to train the dog to bark when someone comes to the door so it deters burglars.
> I've always had dogs and never been broken into.
> 
> ...




As best as I can estimate it, you are about 4500 miles from me, so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 7, 2017)

If you don't have the room for exercise, don't get a large dog, unless you take it out for exercise at a dog park or in the country.

HDH


----------

